#  > De Moderne Marokkaanse Vrouw >  > Sterke verhalen >  Hoe een lange vlucht zware gevolgen heeft.

## samir 1977

Doodmoe kwam Kim mijn hoofdpersoon aan op schiphol. Ze had een zware vlucht gehad vanuit NewYork en had wel een mooie bontjas gescoord. Die lag stiekem in haar koffer en had ze meegesmokkeld. Der bontjas zal wel narigheid veroorzaaken. Kim liep door en ging naar het KLM kantoor. Wat ze niet wist was dat er een groep buitenstond om dit kantoor te overvallen. Ze liep een beetje door en hoopte dat het snel opgelost zou zijn bij klm want dan kon de bruine bontjas lekker aan en kon ze richting huis rijden. Toen ze binnenkwam sprak ze even met collega's en plotseling een paar mannen binnen met geweren. Het was wel toevallig dat er alleen maar stewardessen waren in de ruimte. Dit is een overval. Iedereen moet zijn kleren uitrekken. Kim deed wat er gevraagd werd en trok alle werkkleding uit. Deed alles uit haar hoofdhaar en deed de doek over haar gezicht zodat de make up verdween. Na een tijdje mochten andere meiden naakt weg behalve Kim. Ze moest alleen mee. Jij hebt een mooie donkere huid voor een tekst.

----------


## lopititia

Ga zo door  :Smilie:  Leuk stukje

----------


## samir 1977

Ze moesten allemaal naar de overleg kamer komen. En plotseling kwamen 5 mannen binnen. Ze hadden bivakmutsen op en bedreigden stewardessen. Alle dames moesten aan een kant zitten en hun sieraden afdoen. Kim ontdoet zich van haar gouden oorbellen en hals snoer en doet haar gouden armband af. Ze had veel goud bij haar. De eerste dames mochten weg nadat ze hun klm pakje hadden uitgedaan. De andere dames moest zich helemaal uitkleden en het haar los maken. Kim begon zich uit te kleden. Zij werd met nog een meid meegenomen naakt.

----------


## samir 1977

Omdat Kim de enigste met een andere huidskleur is wordt ze meegenomen. Aan haar haren, ze moet straks kaalgeschoren worden. Kim weent als ze naakt op de knieen zit. Jij krijgt straks tatoo's en pakten de zwarte lokken haar. Ze genoten van het scheren van een afrikaanse dame. Ze noemden haar een slavin.

----------


## samir 1977

Hoeveel kinderen heb je gebaard. 4 meneer zei kim snikkend. Dus je bent dan wel mooi ruim en deed het apparaat in haar kut. kim kreeg een code in het kut getatoeerd. Ze schreeuwde het uit. Hoe heet je oudste kind. Shanice. Hij lied een foto van haar zien. Ze knikte. Als ik het zegt moet zij vastgebonden liggen in de gang. Ze knikte. Toen gingen ze weg. Kim kaalgeschoren en vastgebonden op bed achterlatend. De grijze alfa van kim was de buitgemaakt.

----------


## samir 1977

Kim komt met een wrok thuis en ziet de jas van haar oudste dochter hangen. Het is een roodroze donsjack met dikke bontkraag en ze doet een chip in die kraag. Dit betekend dat Shanice nooit de kraag van de jas mag doen. En over een paar weken geboeid mee moet. Dan een paar dagen later neemt ze Shanice mee en die vraagt waarom. Ze zegt omdat het moet en fotograveerd haar. Eerst van voren dan van zij en achteren. Daarna met haar los en zonder jas. Ze verteld dat ze morgen geboeid om de grond moet liggen. Shanice schrikt en zegt dat ze zal meewerken.

----------


## samir 1977

Kim heeft gedwongen haar woon adres gegeven en heeft aan niemand verteld dat ze getatooeerd is, ze hebben het zo afgesproken thuis de vader neemt de andere kinderen mee en moeder en dochter blijven achter. Zodat ze Shanice grondig kan vastbinden in de gang. Ze legt de riempjes vast klaar waar ze haar dochter mee vastbind. Dan roept ze Shanice heb jij de kleren aan en die dikke wollen trui. Ze legt de bontlaarzen van Shanice al klaar. Dan komt ze naar beneden en moeder bevoelt en betast haar. Ze doet haar trui omhoog en de broek op de grond. Mooizo jij bent klaar. Kim controleerd nog eens de broek en jaszakken en die zijn leeg. Shanice heeft geen sieraden om dan nadat de jas en sjaal omis bind ze haar handen strak op de rug. Shanice moet op de grond liggen. Ze doet riempje om de boven en onderbenen. Shanice ligt op haar buik, dit moet vanwege de voorwaarde. En net boven de borsten en onder doet kim ook nog touwen. Hierna een blinddoek en een balletje in. Ze pakt haar eigen dikke bontjas en trekt hem aan. Kim heeft ook bontlaarzen aan. En doet haar blinddoek voor en klikt de boeien vast. Zo kan ze zelf ook niet meer loskomen. Dan is het wachten op de mensen die hun beide gevangen nemen.

----------


## samir 1977

Kim zit in de kamer. Ze heeft zichzelf geboeid en de deur op een kier gezet. Zodat ze zo binnen kunnen komen om Shanice en haar gevangen te nemen. Shanice is bang en blijft op haar buik liggen. Ze is straks vastgebonden en zal onderste boven hangend het huis verlaten.

----------


## samir 1977

Dan hoort ze een schreeuw van haar dochter. En ze moet aanzien hoe Shanice een vleeshaak tussen haar benen krijgt en komt te hangen. Ze hangt slap. Dan krijgt Kim ook een spuitje. Ze valt flauw op de bank en ze binden haar benen strak tegen elkaar. Ze hoort nog van ook mooie bontlaarzen. Dan hangt zij naast haar dochter aan een soort rek. Ze hangen allebei onderste boven en slap.De bontjas hang open. Shanice is bang en kim ook. Ze vertellen dat zij nu slaven zijn en rijden met hen naar een vrachtauto en laad hun. Niemand doet iets. Ze zien een meisje van 12 jaar onderste boven hangen en een vrouw in een bruine bontjas.

----------


## samir 1977

Ze rijden met beid dames de straat op en laden ze in een vrachtauto. Tot kim haar verbazing hangen er meer dames met dochters. Allemaal met donkere huidskleur. Dan doen ze de vrachtauto dicht rijden weg. Haar man zal kansloos te laat komen om dochter en vrouw te redden. Kim en shanice zijn nu slaven. Ze wenen beide.

----------


## samir 1977

Kim en Shanice zijn kansloos en nu slavinnen. Ze dragen de opgedragen kleding om als sex slavin geregistreerd te worden. Shanice mag er eerst staan. Ze ritst haar licht rode donsjack dicht en gaat in een beetje licht staan. Kim krijgt tranen in haar ogen. Er staat Naam Shanice leeftijd 12 jaar. Daaronder staat sex slavin. Ze wordt van voren en zijkant. Haar capushion heeft ze weer aan de jas. En het haar los. Shanice is nu registreerde als slavin.

----------

